# Stiff back Legs - Standard Poodle



## Punch (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, Hope somebody can advise before we go to the vets

We have a 7r old poodle called Punch who whose back legs appear to be getting worse. 

When ever he lies down (Especially over longer peroids) he really struggles to get back up. He seems very stiff and uncomfortable and this has steadily got worse over the last month or two. He really struggled to get off the bed this morning when he came for his morning snuggle.

Other than that he is perfectly healthy

He loves to sprint about on the fields with our little miniature poodle and never seems in distress. Loves to play in the house, its more when hes less active.

Is this a sign of old age or arthritis maybe.

We have a appointment at the vets soon (P.s he was gastrated around 7 weeks ago but everything seems to have healed fine)

Any advise would be brilliant


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Could be a number of things really, from bad hips to patellar luxuation to compressed disk in the spine. 
The vet will give you much more accurate answers. 

Let us know how the vet visit goes


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup, vet visit for a diagnosis in order. If it turns out to be arthritis, there are lots of good, inexpensive meds and supplements available. Some egg crate foam beds can make life more comfy, too. Keep us informed.


----------

